# LONG TIME IN CRATE



## SEABREEZE (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi all,
Please dont juge!
I work on different squedule for my work ,this week , unfurtunatly , my little girl, as to be in crate for 7 hour....I am sooooo worried , everybody here say that its max 4 hours!
What do you guys think about leaving her that long alone :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Not judging, we work too. 

But guarantee you will come home to a mess. Your puppy is too young. 

Dog walker, neighbor, family member, vet services... find someone to break up that long stretch of time.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I didn't crate Ruby at all, for good or bad my jury is still "out" on that. Luckily by trade I'm a wall and floor tiler so at least when I got home the mess was easily cleaned up. (I left her in the kitchen with no access to other rooms). At about 8 months I gave her full rein of the house although it wasn't the poo and pee that Iwas worried about that kept her in the kitchen (she could hold at about 4 months), it was the possibility of chewing that prolonged her kitchen stay till 8 months. I'm usually home within 6-7 hours of leaving.


----------



## SEABREEZE (Aug 19, 2013)

MilesMom said:


> Not judging, we work too.
> 
> But guarantee you will come home to a mess. Your puppy is too young.
> 
> Dog walker, neighbor, family member, vet services... find someone to break up that long stretch of time.


Hi Miles mom,
She is in her crate so not too worried about messing the house.
She was crying so much when i left her today...i felt so bad.
I did all the advise i had found in this forum.
I will ask someone tomorow to at least walk her for 15 min.

Thx


----------



## SEABREEZE (Aug 19, 2013)

organicthoughts said:


> Could always crate in car if its not too hot out and take her out on your break.


hI ORGANIC,

A work very far from home....


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Pups crated alone 2 hours max and there must be toys the correct chews his own personal blanket or the best pillow your scent all over it 

none they could swallow and fresh waters 

No judge or jury make other choices 

wrong choice to me for that time frame for the mate and crate :-\

jag alskar dig


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just my opinion, maybe harsh but 4 years in ......,

If you can't stay at home or take them to work!!!

Don't get one!!!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

SEABREEZE said:


> MilesMom said:
> 
> 
> > Not judging, we work too.
> ...


I'm not worried about your house. I'm worried about your poor sweet puppy sitting in a pile of waste all day


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I would highly recommend re thinking your schedule if you are going to keep this puppy. If you can't change your hours or come home midday, the puppy needs a regular dog walker, doggie day care, or needs to be taken to a friend's house for the day. Nobody will be happy if not. By the time you get home from work, you will come home to a wild, anxiety ridden V whose energy level will only increase as he ages. It's just not fair to the puppy.

I'm not trying to be mean. I'm just shocked your breeder didn't go through this with you before you purchased the puppy. These are things that should have been dealt with before the puppy every came home. 

My husband and I both work full time. I get it, we all have to work and can't take the dogs with us unfortunately. I come home mid day and take the boys out. When they were puppies, my sister or neighbor came 2 additional times during puppy crate training. 4 hr blocks too long for a baby puppy. Chase just started doing 4 hrs a few weeks ago at 13 weeks. I go home every day, and if I can't, they are in daycare, at my parent's, my husband works from home, or they go to a friend's house. Staying home all day alone is not an option for us in regards to our boys. I don't even want to know what our house would look like.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Mark and I both work full time too and my daughter is home now from being away for the summer. Up until now it has just been the 2 of us. Some days we are out of the house at work or going to appointments. Our 13 week old puppy goes in her crate for 4 hours max unless we have no choice and no one can come to help us out. We do still get messy trashed crates. However we expect this as she is just a puppy and the world is far from ideal for us being with her 24/7 and doing all her training and properly house and crate training her. We do the best we can and the puppy is doing well. It just takes a lot longer for things to come because of the structure of our lives. I know life will not always be this Chaotic. Just rough (due to car accident/physiotherapy in June going to see Dharma @3 weeks old). You find ways of dealing with it.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

It's not a question if the puppy CAN stay in the crate for 7 hrs. It's a matter of whether or not this situation is fair to a high energy breed. We all love Vizslas obviously, hence why we are here. Not questioning anyone's love or desire to have one. But just because you want one doesn't mean you should have one. 

Sorry, all these recent posts about puppies peeing in crates/ crying all day etc gets me fired up. In my opinion, it is avoidable with preparing properly for the puppy with the help you need if you work. 

My husband works 60-70 hr weeks, I work 40-50. We make it work. Our dogs are never left more than 4 hrs. They get a long morning workout before their morning shift alone, and a nice lagoon walk or fetch mid day and they have each other while we are gone. And now at the end of the day we are off for an off leash beach swim session.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Must be nice to live where you have that accessibility- hiking trails and beaches. Some of us aren't that fortunate. It is also wonderful if you have family that lives close and is not too old to manage anything more than their own existence. We make a modest living and none of our pets go without anything they need. Again-we do what we have to and yes it does create drawbacks sometimes. it is very awkward for any one to be judgemental when they do not know the whole story.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Sea - let us walk among a land of land mines - I love the the crate for a pup at night - it is a den - THE ? is how 2 get the pup out of the crate and part of our world - the forum has so many answers - search more - !!!!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We r very lucky MCD. We live in a great area with family support.

A few years ago i was dying for a vizsla. I lived in a tiny apartment, was in graduate school, and didn't have any family around. I decided to wait to get our boys until our situation improved. 

I apologize for any offense. If your situation is what it is to all the new puppy owners out there, fine. But if you can't change it or are unwilling to, then dont post for help. I have seen a lot of crate/ potty training threads lately getting very defensive to responses from those just trying to give honest feedback.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Thank you. I have a house with lots of room and a big backyard. I have 2 cats who have free roam of the house. The puppy is technically in a sense not alone. My daughter who is an adult has been away at work out of town this summer and will be home on the weekend. my parents live out of town and my husband's father is 81 years old and we need to keep an eye on him. we both work different shifts where there is a 4 hour gap. Thus we use the crate. My puppy does take up the time we have left and we are very devoted to her training and care and we love her to pieces. We mean well....I am reading Dr. Ian Dunbar, taking advise from people on the forum and thinking I am a rotten dog owner! This puppy is awesome and I think we are at a point in our lives where this was doable...... Too much else just got in the way when we got her. I am doing all I can..... Maybe it is just our puppy too! I am going to give the forum a rest. Too much more taking up my time.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Sometimes breaks r needed. We all take them


----------



## HallesParents (Jun 9, 2013)

Look into a pet sitter/ dog walker. We have a lady who comes over once a day around noon-1 to take Halle out of her crate play, feed, water and walk her. 

We leave at 7 and get home at 5. 

She is a puppy and needs to be in the crate for the time being until she can be trusted alone in the house. 

Soon enough she will have free roam, we will still keep the walker of course but she won't have to be crated all day.

Just make sure they get plenty of attention and exercise in the mornings and evenings! They will if course look forward to the weekends, just like us!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I sympathize with the work situation being what it is, but I too wouldn't want to leave a pup in a crate that long. BUT, that's a decision that every individual has to make for their own pup. We had made the decision when we got Riley that if we were going to do it we were going to do it right and were lucky enough to juggle work schedules and have my daughter to help out so we only crate about 5 total hours a week. But once again, not knowing it at that time, we were very lucky to be able to do that because Riley's health problems are numerous and he can't be crated that long. I wish you luck and hope the best for you and your pup.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I will make this simple for the Breed Not Folks and Miles Mom is far too kind

Get more cat boxes 

wrong breed wrong mate the reds serve you from day 1 to day end

they need Freedom , touch , work , play , hunt and play and again its a LIFESTYLE.

the above is conditions none or few for the Vizsla

and the ones that have the feel good stuff about judge or jury's trail over Wrong Dog your Fired

Get 3 litter boxes

No mate should ever be crated unless to protect or sleep

maybe but a Sheep?

Have a swell day turn this any way you want

I sympathize with the Reds Period 

Lying in pee and poo crated for hours is pathetic and pups should be a law

Wrong Fing Breed

and its better to be right for the mate

suck it up some fun give me 25 sets of 100 400 sets then sit in a crate 8 hours :



Momma said these are not bright trees ;D

next topic pass me a a cupcake 

and Organic your a fine kid like much of your work and passions 

I have jock straps 2x older then you and I pray your not Blonde ;D

I was a real clam digger 

Never use names they can get a Big Man killed and fighters forget stuff 

never reds 

there all honey pies ;D


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson is 10 months and is still crated during the day and for bedtime. He's in the crate from about 9:45 - 11, 2-5:30 and then again for bed (11pm-6:30am or so). We have a walker who comes and he gets out to play with other doggies mid-day. I wouldn't think to leave him in his crate all day - it would be too much and honestly, it helps give him some much needed exercise so he's not bouncing off the walls when we get home.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Been very very busy as of late, also. I understand, LOL. I hired a guy to cut the lawn this summer. I could swear the grass grew three inches every week :-[ 

Bottom line life is hectic, delegating certain tasks (even though enjoyable) is not a bad idea.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I did not mind the cutting or the grass ;D

Geeze but the knee high pink Gloves after the services were done   :-*

and I wore my cub scout shirt with pride I am sure it did not matter in the cellar screaming old Yellar ;D


this threw me :

until you released the Gas" ;D

rack and crate da Viking last words?

FREEDOM


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

My crates ;D 

Da' King size Logger surrounded by love

they earned it

and I sleep well

they got my back and sides


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

It sounds from reading the original post that this is a temporary schedule change? (I could be wrong, just how I interpreted that). I agree with the others about finding someone who can possibly walk her for you in the middle of that 7 hours if at all possible. I was fortunate to have my brother who worked afternoon shift to come to my place around lunch time to walk Bentley for an hour or so mid-day. Bentley never had any accidents in his crate right from day 1, but he was also only in there about 4 hours max, usually a little less in the first month. That being said, if it is really not possible to find anyone to do this for you, then I would suggest making the time to get up super early before work to take her out and get her nice and exhausted before you leave, even if that means getting up before the sun comes up. 

Now that my brother has started school, he is no longer able to come every weekday. So on the days I know Bentley (who is now 9 months) will be in the crate a little longer than usual I get up at 530am and take him out to run, A LOT. he spends about an hour and a half literally running full tilt, and by the time we get back home he is exhausted and just wants to pass out. I then take him out right away when I get home again and after that he is content relaxing with me for the rest of the evening. 

My point here is that no, it's not the ideal for a young puppy given the size of their tiny bladders, but things happen, work schedules change, life happens. If this is a temporary work change, then you will have to do what you have to do for the week/however long this change is. Just be sure to make extra certain that she gets as much exercise/activity as possible before you leave and right when you get home if you absolutely cannot find any other alternatives to leaving her in the crate for the day. You will soon get used to giving up some beauty rest for the little pup  I sure have!


----------



## SEABREEZE (Aug 19, 2013)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Just my opinion, maybe harsh but 4 years in ......,
> 
> If you can't stay at home or take them to work!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## SEABREEZE (Aug 19, 2013)

MCD said:


> Must be nice to live where you have that accessibility- hiking trails and beaches. Some of us aren't that fortunate. It is also wonderful if you have family that lives close and is not too old to manage anything more than their own existence. We make a modest living and none of our pets go without anything they need. Again-we do what we have to and yes it does create drawbacks sometimes. it is very awkward for any one to be judgemental when they do not know the whole story.


Hi mcd,
Thank you!
You said it all!In the perfect world i would love to work at home or not to work at all so i can take care of my child and my new puppy,like i said in my message i SAID i work on DIFFERENT squedule this week was like that but heres my reg squed for all my judjing people out there.......
My husband and i have different squedule.
Mine is usualy 9-5 or 10-6 .
SO i get up i 6 take a walk and play with ely, then i wake up my son at 7 h we get ready to go to work and school.We leave the house around 8 and i gave her to my husband and they usualy slept together until 11h .from 11-4 they are together at home and then crate for 2h.
I arrived at 6 and we eat take her for another walk and slep around 10h.
Its not perfect but i think this puppy will have a wonderfull life with us, i was just asking for some advice for THIS particular week.... thx to all have you that tried to help me and for the others .... i think this forum is too much for me...


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Sea breeze your English got pretty good 

nobody judge or your jury or knows you probably

and most were far too kind.

Its not about You ever  it is about the puppy and the facts you posted up and times

You have the wrong pup.

A hunting breed should be free wild and remote and if not

efforts to exceed this factor weekly

I care little about personal stuff as your right judgments not mine 

50 plus years of guiding raising and training pointers is .

Few on here even hunt

We give them options

don't like the words none are mean, flip the page its a pc not real life Risking it all there words we were in some format protecting the breed and dna

find other options

free thought

the pup cannot be swell in these restrictions but if you never lived raw and real

You will never no it or matter

please visit a zoo

few are happy

Bless the French

Uno Migo 1 ;D

Freedom is not free


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

SEABREEZE said:


> MCD said:
> 
> 
> > Must be nice to live where you have that accessibility- hiking trails and beaches. Some of us aren't that fortunate. It is also wonderful if you have family that lives close and is not too old to manage anything more than their own existence. We make a modest living and none of our pets go without anything they need. Again-we do what we have to and yes it does create drawbacks sometimes. it is very awkward for any one to be judgemental when they do not know the whole story.
> ...


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I am trying to ween Darcy out of her crate,she just loves the security it gives her,I think her best case scenario would be to take the door off it, so when we are out the house without her, she can have the freedom of the house, or she can have the security of the crate. Darcy is 2 now and it,s nearly time for her to be trusted enough to leave her crate when we are out.(watch this space ) I am on 2 weeks leave at the moment and never used the crate, she just follows me everywhere...love her..I think of all these lucky people who can take their dog to work  it must be brill...


----------

